# Natural Look Before &After: A friend who never wears makeup...



## Lizzie (Dec 7, 2008)

...but I may have converted her! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















&I had to throw this one on...can you believe her eyelashes?  I'm suuuper envious!





THE GOODS: BE Foundation, Bare Canvas, Grand Entrance, Espresso, Shroom, Zoom Lash, Petticoat, Sugar Trance (maybe?)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 7, 2008)

so subtle but what a difference!
you did a wonderful job


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 7, 2008)

what a difference! She looks so beautiful and polished! Such a great transform.

SHows that pampering yourself just a little makes a huge difference


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 7, 2008)

FaBulous job! Her skin looks so healthy and glowing!~


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 7, 2008)

Her skin looks amazing.


----------



## peruvianprinces (Dec 7, 2008)

wow flawless and perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Flaminbird (Dec 7, 2008)

Great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow! you did a great job!


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 7, 2008)

awesome job!!! she looks wonderful yet simple... girl you have talent!!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 7, 2008)

OMG Lizzie, she looks amazing. You are really talented.

I love how you just enhanced her natural look without taking it up too much. She looks lovely.


----------



## imatocophobic (Dec 7, 2008)

you did great!


----------



## shootout (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow, great job!
I've never seen a natural look make such a difference on someone before.


----------



## iheartmakeup (Dec 7, 2008)

wow what a transformation! you did a great job and gave her such a natural and soft look to ease her into the world of makeup


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 7, 2008)

Gorgeous!  She looked beautiful before but her makeup looks flawless after!!


----------



## Willa (Dec 7, 2008)

Wonderfull!
You did very well


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 8, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 8, 2008)

She looks really nice and polished! The eye make up you used is very pretty, great job.


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh that's absolutely lovely!


----------



## jdechant (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow...amazing job!! She looks GREAT!!! What a great friend u are


----------



## vetters77 (Dec 8, 2008)

Great job! You really opened up her eyes!


----------



## pianohno (Dec 8, 2008)

Amazing job, well done ! x


----------



## user47 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Wow! Such a transformation! You did an excellent job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice Job! It's always good when you can see a dramatic difference but you don't look like your wearing a lot of make up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She looks lovely and glowing


----------



## happy1234 (Dec 8, 2008)

Great Job!


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 8, 2008)

she looks awesome! great job!


----------



## RepeatToFade (Dec 8, 2008)

What a transformation, she looks amazing. Well done.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 8, 2008)

WOW you are good girl.  She's a pretty girl but with the makeover she just looks stunning and it's not too much at all.  Good job


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 8, 2008)

You did an awesome job enhancing her looks


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 8, 2008)

great job!
BE foundation rocks!


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 8, 2008)

Great job! She looks awesome!


----------



## jollystuikie (Dec 8, 2008)

what a difference!
so beautiful!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 8, 2008)

Beautiful! You did a great job!


----------



## Cassie! (Dec 8, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## chocolatdiva (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow. wonderful job.


----------



## nc79chick (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome job on the glowing complexion. You'll have her transformed in no time!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Dec 8, 2008)

even if she just puts on some light foundation or very few makeup she'll be good to go!! 

i hope you have affected her so she can love makeup like everyone here!! heheh


----------



## Brittni (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow! You made her skin glow sooo nicely and looks sooo smooth! And her lips, yum yum! Great job. Maybe you can convert her into a Speckrite too! haha


----------



## simplykat (Dec 8, 2008)

wow you did such a good job. her skin looks radiant!


----------



## pinkstar (Dec 8, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 9, 2008)

Well done.


----------



## moonlit (Dec 9, 2008)

I love the before and after pics.Thanks so much for this.Nice makeup! and her eye lashes are long *envy*


----------



## zzoester (Dec 9, 2008)

Awesome! I love a good natural look. I bet she loved it, too!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 9, 2008)

You did an amazing job, she looks like she is wearing no makeup at all!


----------



## joey444 (Dec 9, 2008)

You did a great job!  She looks natural and amazing!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow she looks really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I love that BE foundation on her! Ive tried using the BE foundation, I really want to love it. But my stupid skin just dosent!!!! GGGGRRR!


----------



## dany06 (Dec 10, 2008)

You did a fantastic job!!!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Dec 10, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow!! You did an amazing job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If those results didn't turn her into a makeup addict, I don't know what will.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 11, 2008)

wow! What a diffrence! Amazing look!


----------



## mistella (Dec 11, 2008)

she looks beautiful! great job


----------



## florabundance (Dec 11, 2008)

her skin looks gorgeous. i really want to look into BE.


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for your super kind words everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_her skin looks gorgeous. i really want to look into BE._

 
I love BE foundation!  It looks great....if you "buff" like a mad woman!  But if you do look into getting BE, just make sure you're not allergic to bismuth oxide or bismuth oxichloride.


----------



## Starsinmypocket (Dec 11, 2008)

Fabulous!!


----------



## Saints (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow, what a difference!


----------



## jilliandanica (Dec 12, 2008)

you did a great job! you really captured her natural beauty


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice Transformaton, Soft And Natural


----------



## Jot (Dec 12, 2008)

great job. really soft, subtle and pretty


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 13, 2008)

You did a fantastic job...and that kind of skin would turn me into a convert too! You brought out her natural beauty... love it.


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Dec 13, 2008)

she looks great!


----------



## MamaLaura (Dec 13, 2008)

She looks great! She should have you do her makeup everyday


----------



## Jade1012 (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Gorgeous! She looked beautiful before but her makeup looks flawless after!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Amen to that!


----------



## c00ki312 (Dec 13, 2008)

wow very pretty


----------



## Just_me (Dec 13, 2008)

very pretty!! great job...


----------



## CharmingRose (Dec 14, 2008)

This look is amazing! I love the natural look. I'll have to copy those colors.

You did an amazing job!


----------



## Film_Noir (Dec 14, 2008)

You did a great job!


----------



## Maktgalena (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool! Great job, she looks lovely!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 14, 2008)

your good! she looks great


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 14, 2008)

Awesome work!


----------

